# Vittoria Rubino Pro Tires, Directional?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I just purchased a set of Vittoria Rubino Pro Tires from Nashbar. There are logos on both sides, and no arrows showing which direction to install these tires, Does anyone know if it matters which direction they are installed?

PLEASE HELP !


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I just purchased a set of Vittoria Rubino Pro Tires from Nashbar. There are logos on both sides, and no arrows showing which direction to install these tires, Does anyone know if it matters which direction they are installed?
> 
> PLEASE HELP !


Well, typically if one logo is larger than the other, then the larger (or if there's only one) one goes on the drive side of the bike.

As far as function goes, it doesn't matter. If there's grooved tread on your tire (I can't remember what Rubino Pros have), it serves no functional purpose, so putting on backwards won't hurt.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Thanks for your help*



alienator said:


> Well, typically if one logo is larger than the other, then the larger (or if there's only one) one goes on the drive side of the bike.
> 
> As far as function goes, it doesn't matter. If there's grooved tread on your tire (I can't remember what Rubino Pros have), it serves no functional purpose, so putting on backwards won't hurt.


Vittoria was kind enough to send me this


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

I guarantee you won't notice a performance difference either way. If you choose one orientation over another, it's strictly for tradition and fashion. Tread is meaningless on road tires. It's only there to make people feel more comfortable buying tires that are essentially slicks. Especially after the rear one squares off.


----------

